
Australia has a new Prime Minister - mrmondo
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2018/aug/24/scott-morrison-to-become-australian-pm-as-turnbull-denounces-insurgency
======
mrmondo
That make's 4 PMs in the past 5 years, heading for a world record I think.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Prime_Ministers_of_Aus...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Prime_Ministers_of_Australia#Timeline)

